# Bontrager Ranger Laufradsatz mit Deore LX Centerlock



## darkrider23 (6. Juli 2009)

Haut rein

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150356210887


----------

